# Film EOS Body



## OmarSV11 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello fellow Canon users. First I apologize if this post doesn't go on this particular category but I think is the best place to ask.

I was looking online for info about the now out of production film EOS bodies. I started to photograph in the digital era about a year and a half ago after years wanting to study about it. When I finally had the money like ten years ago to actually take a course (I still had my dad's old Pentax MX) all school switched to Digital.

Now that Im always studying and teaching Lightroom in a school, I have that urge to shoot film. 

And I need the more veteran Canon shooters to tell me what a good pro-sumer to pro could I buy, so I can take advantage of my EF mount lens.

I was looking the EOS-1N but I think it will be too heavy, for an overall shooting. And then I stumbled into the EOS-3 which looks a lil more slim in weight than the 1N. Any other body I can look into? And Id love to hear about EOS-3 users as that one is the one I most interested right now. Thanks!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 17, 2013)

I own an EOS-3 and it is awesome. The nice thing is image IQ. It matches the IQ of the 1V, but you can get a used one online for $200-$300. I think you have the right thinking.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 17, 2013)

Unlike a DSLR, a film Camera body is basically a box that you mount a lens on. You can get the same image with a $5 EOS film Rebel from a Garage sale.
Obviously, the more expensive cameras have more features, are more rugged and reliable, but with film Cameras, the lens is a far more important factor than anything else.
Pro level film bodies can be had for a low price, so go for one if you are going to keep it, but, if you are just experimenting, you can use a cheap one and get the same image.


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 17, 2013)

The EOS-3 is a great body and if it's too steep for trying out a Canon film box then check out an Elan 7. ~100$ and has most of the eos 3 features and a much better body than the Rebel series. Still, if you want more AF points the 3 is a great way to go.


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 17, 2013)

The EOS-3 is the second best Canon EOS film body after the 1V. It's pretty rad. It betters the 1N in most ways too.

This will help you compare:
http://photonotes.org/reviews/1-1N-3-1V/


----------



## distant.star (Feb 17, 2013)

pdirestajr said:


> The EOS-3 is the second best Canon EOS film body after the 1V. It's pretty rad. It betters the 1N in most ways too.



Agreed.

As others have said it depends what you want to do with it. I have a 1V HS, and it performs as well as any camera Canon made until the 1DX. If you're looking for fast, accurate AF and good metering, the 1V is a dream. If you just want to have the experience of exposing film, go cheap.


----------



## traveller (Feb 17, 2013)

I got an EOS650 bundled in with a second hand G12 (scratched front element - £100 for the pair); it's control interface is most similar to a modern 'Rebel' level DSLR, but with a far superior viewfinder. All my modern EF lenses work just fine (unlike with some other brands) and I can live with the limitations of the single point AF system for what I use it for... Trouble is, that's not a lot! I thought I wanted to shoot film, but really I can't be bothered with the hassle. Truth is that I'm a digital shooter and that's the medium I'm happiest with. That's not to put down your (or anyone else's) interest in film; I'm just happy that I didn't pay out for a high end film body to find that out.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 17, 2013)

+1 for EOS 3.

The 1N has pretty basic AF and very basic flash by modern standards, the EOS 3 has the same pro layout but with the 1V's AF system and modern era E-TTL flash metering (it will work properly with any EX or ETTL guns you have for your DSLR)

It's also a bargain just now. The 1V is better, but the 3 has 99% of the 1V's DNA and costs a quarter, a third, and is also more likely to have had a cherised life as an amateurs pride and joy than a pro's workhorse.

And.

And..

And...

You get EYE CONTROLLED FOCUS, which if you spend time setting it up is just about the best thing ever.

A lot of folk slate the Eye-Controlled Focus, but they had funny eyes, and if you don't like it there is an off switch.

It feels a bit light in the hand next to a 1V, but then my car feels a bit light in the hand next to a 1V. It has a distinct shutter noise (or mirror slap noise, horses will bolt, birds will fly away en masse) 

I wouldn't buy a 1V nowadays. You would want to buy a new unused and keep it in its box, if you want a user which to almost all intents and purposes is the same camera, get a cheap but cherished 3. Use the strap stopper for the viewfinder blind, the EOS link software probably won't run anymore. Hey presto, your are back to the 3.

The question isn't should I buy one? It's why haven't you bought one already!

I don't know what you are using just now but do bear in mind that as a pro-orientated camera with weather sealing the 3 lacks a built in flash. This may not be that big a deal. If you want a film body with built in flash then buy as recent as you can, buy a 30v (again with eye control, but built in flash, laid out more like a x0D series)

Good luck with your 3.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 17, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> +1 for EOS 3.
> 
> The 1N has pretty basic AF and very basic flash by modern standards, the EOS 3 has the same pro layout but with the 1V's AF system and modern era E-TTL flash metering (it will work properly with any EX or ETTL guns you have for your DSLR)
> 
> ...



What he said.


----------



## EdB (Feb 17, 2013)

The EOS 3 is awesome and the eye control focus was the best thing Canon ever innovated. Don't understand why they abandoned it.


----------



## m (Feb 17, 2013)

I also have some questions, firstly regarding the eye focus:

Does it work that well with glasses?
Can it be turned off?

I decided to get a 1N instead of the 3 because I didn't really know how the eye focus would work out for me.
The 1N looked very used and therefore was very cheap (~100) including the grip.

Sometimes the -bc- shows up, but it is not dead. I wonder what the reason for that might be, any tips?

Fun fact, 1Vs are still in stock "new":
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/194453-USA/Canon_2043A005_EOS_1V_Camera_Body.html


----------



## brianboru (Feb 17, 2013)

My 10s still is going strong. Three auto focus points including a center cross-type that works quite well. It's one of the last to use a mechanical film index too to prevent infrared film fogging. 

An interesting thread on vintage EOS bodies is at: 
http://photo.net/canon-eos-digital-camera-forum/00YwZ8


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 17, 2013)

EdB said:


> The EOS 3 is awesome and the *eye control focus was the best thing Canon ever innovated*. Don't understand why they abandoned it.



Agree wholeheartedly. I had two Elan IIe's for a good part of my photo life and used eye control all the time. As some of you recall, Canon ran some Art Wolfe ads at the time of the EOS 3 stating he was now getting photos he never could before - which was a direct (but not explicitely stated) slam against Nikon, the system he switched from. Canon had something no one else had and I do not understand why they abandoned it. (Not fast enough maybe?)

Anyway, I replaced them with an EOS 1 that I got for 300 bucks at a camera show several years ago, then replaced that with a 1N in mint condition that a customer at my photo lab gave me for free. I see you decided on the 1N and I think you will be happy with it. Sadly, no eye control focus though.


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd also give some thought to an EOS 30 (AKA Elan 7E). While an EOS 3 is much more robust, feature packed and a better all round camera, the 30 is still good to use and a fraction of the price. If I was choosing a film camera and I wasn't concerned about size or weight, I think my order of preference would go 1V, 3, 1N, 30.


----------



## EdB (Feb 18, 2013)

m said:


> Does it work that well with glasses?
> Can it be turned off?



Not sure about the glasses and it can be turned off.



MrFotoFool said:


> Canon had something no one else had and I do not understand why they abandoned it. (Not fast enough maybe?)



I'm sure it could have been improved but it seemed pretty quick to me. I expected it to cover the whole viewfinder by now, no matter where you looked, it would lock on.


----------



## dtaylor (Feb 18, 2013)

Adding another vote for the EOS3. I actually prefer it over the 1-series film bodies due to size/weight. It's an awesome camera, and the used price right now is a steal.

I was never that crazy about eye controlled focus, though it does work with a reduced set of focus points. (It never works well for me with all 45.) But there are a couple other features I wish were on my 7D. Namely the spot metering mode where you can take multiple readings and the camera will compute the exposure, and the additional metering scale to the right of the viewfinder.


----------



## OmarSV11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I was pretty sure this was the best place to ask. Great replys from all of you.

Right now I'm using a Rebel T3i, and planning to get the 6D soon, but I'm an all methods junkie and wanted a good pro film camera with advanced functions, that wasn't as bulky as the 1 series.

I've shoot some film on my old pentax but I have the limitation of only 1 lens, and with my EOS I have the "nifty fifty", the 100mm f/2 and the most recent in the family the 28mm f/1.8. I do want to try those with film...

But as I'd like a more rough body I was eyeing the 3.

Again thanks for the great answers ;D


----------



## WillThompson (Feb 18, 2013)

m said:


> Does it work that well with glasses?



Yes it will, varying with differing prescription, the stronger the prescription the less well it works.

You must calabrate it for up to 3 users/configurations ie glasses, there are separate config for portrait & landscape.

Will T.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 21, 2013)

IMO the EOS 3 is the best bang for buck (pound) Film camera going!
It has a reasonable frame rate, excellent AF(even at F8), well built and is very simple to use.
About 20 months ago I shot off the last of my Kodachrome 64. I was taking pictures of Herons with my 600 F4 L IS - 37 shots gave 37 keepers - wish I could do that with my 1D Mk4!
The camera cost 85 GBP and is in very nice condition - just wish it could store more than 37 images!


----------



## nonac (Feb 21, 2013)

I had an EOS 3 for several years and really liked it. Shot a large number of great pictures with that camera. Highly recommended.


----------



## smithy (Feb 21, 2013)

I've never used a 3, but I own and use a 1V (which I love). So if the 3 is almost the same camera, but much cheaper, then get it.


----------



## shtfmeister (Feb 21, 2013)

still have a 3 with a PB-E2
that was my first serious setup 
if they ever make a digital back for it id probably use it exclusively again
fast and built like a tank
this thread made me dig it out to listen to the shutter noise )


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 21, 2013)

You could always get an old Leica M3 
I picked up a minty 1957 M3, Summicron 50 F/2 and Summaron 35 F/35 with goggles and a light meter for $750!
I liked it so much I bought a 2011 Leica MP and new Summicron 50 F/2.

There's something about street photography with a film Leica that has to be experienced...

ET


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 22, 2013)

After my A1 started playing up in 2008, I made the "jump" to the EOS system and bought a second hand EOS3, plus a 50mm lens. An awesome camera. The fast AF system, plus a beaut, ergonomic feel about the camera. Enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 3, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> You could always get an old Leica M3
> I picked up a minty 1957 M3, Summicron 50 F/2 and Summaron 35 F/35 with goggles and a light meter for $750!
> I liked it so much I bought a 2011 Leica MP and new Summicron 50 F/2.
> 
> ...


I tried street photography with my Leica iiig + 35mm and 50mm lenses. I love the build quality and size of my Leica but the photos? No thanks!
It was great in it's day but compared to my most basic EOS cameras it leaves a lot to be desired in my opinion.
Still everyone to their own!
Leica iiiG + 4 lenses + filters and other kit will be going soon if anyone is interested


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Mar 11, 2013)

johnf3f said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > You could always get an old Leica M3
> ...



+1 For the ELAN 7 Nice little camera. I still have a bit of 35 film in the freezer and I can use all my Canon glass with it (50 1.8 II, 85 1.8, 24-105).


The pre WWII Leicas are ok but they're no match for the M body Leicas like the M3 which were produced from 1953 until now. The M3 - M4 bodies being the most popular among film shooters and street in particular. 
I have a M5 3-lug and I love it. It's larger than the other M bodies but it was the first camera that Leica integrated TTL with a light meter in the body. Like the saying goes: "There's Nothing Like a Leica" -- at least for 35mm film ;D Having said that, some people just never take to a rangefinder, especially one like the Leica iiiG.

You either love rangefinders or you hate them.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 12, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > EvilTed said:
> ...



I have no problem with rangefinders and agree the M series are considerably more user friendly than my old iiig. However I far prefer to use my EOS3, 33V or 5D for this sort of thing. The 5d is the best for convenience but you can't beat good high contrast B&W film for this sort of photography IMO. I have recently been playing with a Contax-Zeiss 25mm F2.8 manual lens for street/landscape work and am loving it - I find the field of view just right for my tastes, though my Canon 17-40 (at 17mm) can be great fun!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Mar 13, 2013)

I really really fancy a contax G2 kit. Can't think when I would ever use it, just they are beautiful to hold, behold and use. Cheapish now as well.


----------



## TexasBadger (Mar 13, 2013)

+1Elan7
Adorama has one for $70 in E+ condition


----------



## OmarSV11 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just tried the EOS-3 with some out-of-date color film, and damn I want the camera. One of the teachers in the school I work has the 1N-RS and the EOS-3 and he lend me both to try em and test em... And EOS3 totally.

I'm not giving it back, evah!

When I get the developed film and scan it I'll post some images! Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## FunkyD3121 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is another vote for the EOS-3, which I bought New in 2003 & later an Elan 7. The EOS-3 is an Awesome camera & I will Never get rid of it. It has had a roll of Provia 100F in it for a year now, & I need to hurry & finish it off & get it processed. Love the Look on the chromes(Kodachrome, NO). But my 50D produces the kind of images I like & now my New G15 is really putting out some Great images!


----------



## CanonGrunt (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey hey!

I just got an EOS 1V and an FD mount A-1. I'll let you know what I think after I've messed around with them. 

Everyone here gave me some great input on these threads as well. I have a poll on one. A lot of people like the EOS 3. I heard a lot of great things. I only went with the 1V because I got an amazing deal on it, and I got the A-1 for almost nothing. Here are the threads:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13869.0

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=13882.0


I hope this helps. Good luck! I hope you are as excited as I am!


----------



## botw (Apr 2, 2013)

Enjoy! 

I still shoot with an AE-1 once in a while. I had an EOS 3, which was awesome, but the AF was getting dodgy. Still a fine looking and performing camera:


----------

